# Access / SQL :Aus Zeilen in anderer Tabelle Spalten erzeugen



## stella stellaris (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Tabelle zu der über ein Formular neue Veranstaltungen hinzugefügt werden, also als Nächstes Veranstaltung_E, Veranstaltung_F etc.(siehe angehängte Grafik). 
Dann habe ich eine Tabelle mit Personen, die als Teilnehmer für diese Veranstaltung eingetragen werden (durch Haken). Beide Tabellen arbeiten "noch" unabhängig voneinander, heisst: ich muss neue Veranstaltungen in beiden Tabellen eintragen.

*Mein Wunsch:* Wenn ich in der Tabelle "Veranstaltungen" eine neue Veranstaltung hinzufüge (also eine *neue Zeile*), dann soll in der Tabelle "Personen" eine *neue Spalte* für diese Veranstaltung entstehen.Ich arbeite mit access. 

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand eine SQL-Anweisung für dieses Problem posten könnte. Bitte bitte in einer Anweisung, da mehrere Anweisungen hintereinander in Access nicht funktionieren. Oder geht das doch irgendwie?

DANKE im Voraus!!  
Stella


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich denke das das nicht geht... zumindest nicht automatisch nur mit hausmitteln. Da wirst du schon ein wenig VBA verwenden muessen (um die User-Tabele im Catalog anzupassen).
 Jedoch koenntest du zumindest die Ausgabe einer entsprechenden Ansicht ueber eine Kreuztabellenabfrage loesen.

 Gruss Tom


----------

